# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  أين الضلع الثالث

## مرهف

*غُيب أم غاب ام تغيب؟
..
منذ ان قمنا عرفنا
ان هنالك ثلاثي يمثل قمة السودان
سودان المريخ وهليله والموردة
..
كانت هي المنافس الوحيد للمريخ 
وحتي الان عندما تلعب الموردة مع المريخ تشعر 
بالندية الحقيقية 
..
الموردة بتلعب هتاف كان يعلو سماء الملاعب
منذ ان غابت الموردة 
اصبح ميزان القمة مختل
أين راح القرقور 
وأين الهلب
...

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مع خالص احترامنا لنادي الموردة ومنتسبيه ومعجبيه

الا أن الموردة ذوبت نفسها في ضلع أعوج
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*يامرهف دة كان زمااااان
 زمن الجوز كان تلاتة
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عم نصرالدين
					

مع خالص احترامنا لنادي الموردة ومنتسبيه ومعجبيه

الا أن الموردة ذوبت نفسها في ضلع أعوج



لم تذوب نفسها وانما اراد لها القلة ان تذوب
وللاسف قد نجح هؤلاء القلة
اتمني ان تعود الموردة كما كانت
 





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

يامرهف دة كان زمااااان
 زمن الجوز كان تلاتة



وما زال جوز الحمام تلاتة 
:h3:
...

*

----------


## yassirali66

*




عندما يتم وضع القيود والحواجز
 يتلاشي الإبداع
:060:
 إبسطها يا عم




عندنا عم  واحد...عم نصر الدين
ياهو ولا كضبا كاضب

*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*عندما يصبح الفكر الادارى فى اى نادى الكسب المادى تاكد اخى سوف ينهار اى فريق وخير مثال اين اندية مدنى فالموردة للاسف الشديد كل موسم تبيع عدد كبير من اللاعبين لذلك فى كل موسم يتم تسجيل عدد اكبر من اللاعبين الجدد هذه هى مشكلة الموردة باختصار
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الموردة كانت تلعب للهلال 
ولم تلعب لنفسها يوما
                        	*

----------

